# Scouting Report



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 5, 2011)

Went out today to scout some of our nearby public duck waters and am really disappointed with the numbers of ducks seen Cover a lot of water today and not much to show forth, is anyone else having these problems, not looking for locations at all but just wondering if anyone else was noticing a lack in duck numbers?


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm seeing decent numbers and species for this time of year


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 5, 2011)

Three weeks ago and during early teal I was very excited with the numbers being seen but after today it has me worried. Goin back to the drawing board tomorrow and hittin some more previously productive holes to see whats going on.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 5, 2011)

very slim every where


----------



## USMC0844 (Nov 5, 2011)

Migration is coming slow. I am 20 minutes from the Miss River in TN and I havent seen very many ducks at all.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 7, 2011)

I saw a few ducks at my holes this weekend. The scouting report where Im going this comming weekend up north is looking good. The guys Im going with took out 3 kids for the youth hunt there. They all shot there limit on green heads and finished up with sprigs and a blue bill.


----------



## nrohrbach (Nov 7, 2011)

Scouted Saturday and Sunday this weekend in South Georgia, saw more puddle ducks this weekend than I've saw in GA all of last year. Had a big group of Teal on one my honey hole, but doubt they'll stick around until the 19th.


----------



## T Tolbert (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm seeing a good number of teal also. Figured they would be drining a margarita by now?


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 7, 2011)

Migration ain't even in full swing up here.  Be patient; Canada ices up and the motherlode will come.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 7, 2011)

There are good numbers already down but like dinty said the migration hasnt really started.  The second opener is usually way better than the 1st and it only gets better as the season goes on.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 7, 2011)

We do much better on the second opener as well. And saw more teal and woodies than anything else. All we need now is some big cold front up front to push through right before the opener


----------



## Big Tip (Nov 7, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> I'm seeing decent numbers and species for this time of year



This.


----------



## Britton4321 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just moved down to savannah and recently started scouting out all this dang water. Regardless, i have been seeing a pretty good bit of birds and thanks to a little help from Killer Elite, i've been seeing a ton more than i expect for GA. He really knows his stuff...


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I lived down near savanah, not to much water here besides the lake and river


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 7, 2011)

*I know some spots in Augusta.*



Huntndemgaducks said:


> I wish I lived down near savanah, not to much water here besides the lake and river


I lived in Hephzibah for 12 years  and my wife worked in your  home town for  the Columbia S.O.


----------



## PSE (Nov 8, 2011)

*ducks*

I spotted 55 wood ducks and spotted a few mallards too, so i am pretty stoked about the 19th


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 8, 2011)

the birds are here.... you just gots to look for them.... check out some of my holes and they were packed...


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 8, 2011)

i have checked out a few of my spots around midway and have been very pleased with what i saw, a good many geese and woody's. Hopefully the 19th will produce some good birds!!


----------



## florida boy (Nov 8, 2011)

I flew over Seminole , Lake Jackson and Carr last week.....If I dont see anymore numbers on my next trip I will be in the deer stand opening morning of duck season . Most of the backwater holes I hunt on Seminole were almost dried up totally .


----------



## across the river (Nov 8, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> We do much better on the second opener as well. And saw more teal and woodies than anything else. All we need now is some big cold front up front to push through right before the opener



Were you really expecting to see a lot this time of year.  Especially in Georgia.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 9, 2011)

*Same way in Savannah*



thompsonsz71 said:


> the birds are here.... you just gots to look for them.... check out some of my holes and they were packed...


 You gota scout.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 10, 2011)

killer elite said:


> You gota scout.



im talkin bout packed with birds..... most of my hole are public and i dont know if anyone else has looked.... i hope not..... if all goes well its gonna be a good opener


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 10, 2011)

Britton4321 said:


> Just moved down to savannah and recently started scouting out all this dang water. Regardless, i have been seeing a pretty good bit of birds and thanks to a little help from Killer Elite, i've been seeing a ton more than i expect for GA. He really knows his stuff...



Where y'all been scoutin?

PM me. I got you some spots to try and we can keep each other updated.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rivers*



XJfire75 said:


> Where y'all been scoutin?
> 
> PM me. I got you some spots to try and we can keep each other updated.


 Been doin some stuff in S.C. allot of birds in the ACE basin. New river is full of teal SNWR got tons of teal. ( deer hunter reports)


----------



## florida boy (Nov 11, 2011)

Seems to be alot of woodrows showing up over the last few days. The pond at our house has around 40-50 in it now and one bluebill that seems to be lost


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 11, 2011)

went to a buddys house this past weekend and watched well over 600 wood ducks and a few dozen mallards land in his 200 acer swamp. duck numbers are far better than this time last year. less water makes the ducks flock a lil tighter. happy hunting.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 12, 2011)

The birds are here!  I scouted a hole and I dont think many more birds could fit in there!  Lookin forward to openin morning with the crew!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 14, 2011)

Lake is looking better finally scouted this past weekend and saw good numbers of teal, just hoping they stick around and stay hidden


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2011)

South Carolina


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 15, 2011)

Killer how much is an out of state hunting license for S.C.?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 16, 2011)

out of state for sc is 135 for ducks..... bought mine before early goose


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 16, 2011)

get it online and print it off ... they will mail you the actual liscense in a couple of days...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2011)

Gwinnett - Huge flocks of geese everywhere there is grass

Richmond/Burke - Finally starting to see a good amount of woodys and also some big ducks on a BIG lake near there.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 16, 2011)

*One hundred and Thirty  Three dollars.*



Huntndemgaducks said:


> Killer how much is an out of state hunting license for S.C.?


 Thats if you call it in and it is only good for small game.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 16, 2011)

Im beginning to think that it is worth it to spend that extra cash for the S.C. license. It would open up a ton more water.


----------



## Grebe (Nov 16, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Im beginning to think that it is worth it to spend that extra cash for the S.C. license. It would open up a ton more water.



same reason i bought my GA license


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw birds weeks ago but nothing recent. Sounds like I'll have birds to my north and east but I can't find them! I'm sure I'll have a few pass through...
Be safe and respect your fellow hunters


----------



## Jaker (Nov 16, 2011)

the impoundment I will be hunting opening day, is holding aproximately, 7500 birds.....get ready


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaker said:


> the impoundment I will be hunting opening day, is holding aproximately, 7500 birds.....get ready



Hope yall have a heck of a smack down! And when yall take picks lay em on the hood of deon the neon.. a true duck hunters ride


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Man there have been 1400 views of this scouting report!  I wonder how many people are cyber scouting? 

Any guesses?


----------



## Jaker (Nov 16, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> Man there have been 1400 views of this scouting report!  I wonder how many people are cyber scouting?
> 
> Any guesses?



1399, the only person that wasn't, accidentally clicked the thread


----------



## RB8782 (Nov 16, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> Hope yall have a heck of a smack down! And when yall take picks lay em on the hood of deon the neon.. a true duck hunters ride



Sad news, deon is staying home. An avalon will take his place!


----------



## caneboarder8088 (Nov 17, 2011)

two days ago, jumped up 80+ woodies in a backwater, city pond in Camden county...

last night, 3 flocks of 100+ canadians landed in impoundment behind high school just before front came through...

not sure how things are looking in salt marshes. anyone living in SE GA know/seen anything??


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaker said:


> 1399, the only person that wasn't, accidentally clicked the thread



That's my excuse every time...


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 17, 2011)

Got remember dude your in Ga not some state sitting in the flyway never see much in Duck numbers unless we have a big weather Push up north. Just local woodies Dock duck Mallards and Resident Geese


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 17, 2011)

My buddies went to one of our only holes with water in it. They said they watched maybe at least 500+ woodies coming in there. Hopefully opening day will be a good day.


----------



## Jaker (Nov 17, 2011)

birddog52 said:


> Got remember dude your in Ga not some state sitting in the flyway never see much in Duck numbers unless we have a big weather Push up north. Just local woodies Dock duck Mallards and Resident Geese



thats right, aint no dux


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 17, 2011)

saw several hundred sand hill cranes headed south this evening.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw 5 woodies tonight in my spot for opening day.  I don't know what happened but I'm screwed....


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw well over 100 woodies yesterday. Anywhere an oak hangs over water there was a pile under it.


----------

